# 2011 Outback 250Rs



## atlantadave

After several weeks of research and test drives the wife and I finally decided on the 250RS. We will be picking it up at Holman Motors sometime in August. This is our first camper (have been tent'rs up until now) and have been overwhelmed by the multitude of travel trailers on the market. Our first choice would have been the 300BH but I felt it was a little too long and heavy for my 2001 Expedition 5.4l. If I upgrade tow vehicles one day to a 3/4 ton something - we might re-consider the 300BH. I've enjoyed reading everyone's posting so far. Thanks for all the info and advice.

Dave


----------



## mmblantz

Nice camper. Welcome to the forum.---Mike


----------



## Ish

We just bought a 2010 250rs with Spring and love it. Great purchase, I don't think you will be disapointed.


----------



## WoodstockWanderers

If you look at the buttons on the left, the 25rs is the most popular model. I guess that's for a reason. We absolutely LOVE our 2009 25rs. Picked it up on December 29, 2009 and now have 22 nights in it. Will put another 6 nights on it starting next week and will probably be closing in on 50 nights by the end of this year. You won't be disappointed! Enjoy!


----------



## atlantadave

Thank you everyone for the welcome. We're just counting downthe days until we can start enjoying the Outback!


----------



## twincam

Congrats on the new Outback, camping seasons is in full swing, have fun!


----------



## thefulminator

WoodstockWanderers said:


> If you look at the buttons on the left, the 25rs is the most popular model. I guess that's for a reason. We absolutely LOVE our 2009 25rs. Picked it up on December 29, 2009 and now have 22 nights in it. Will put another 6 nights on it starting next week and will probably be closing in on 50 nights by the end of this year. You won't be disappointed! Enjoy!


I'm not sure what you are looking at but according to the owner's poll, the 21RS is the most popular model.


----------



## SLO250RS

Congrats on the 250RS,we moved up from a pop-up.We just got ours 3 weeks ago.


----------



## The Stephensons

Congratulations on your new travel trailer! We have a 2005 25rss (earlier version of the 250rs) and absolutely LOVE IT. I'm sure you will too!


----------



## atlantadave

Should hear something this week about the 250 being delivered to the dealer. The past two days the wife and I have been visiting campgrounds around our local lake. Got to 6 out of 8 with our best picks written down. We're trying to get something reserved for Labor Day - very few are left. We just might have to stay in the driveway at home just like some past Outbackers I read about.


----------



## svinc

my 250RS rolled off the assembly line Monday, it is on its way to lakeshore. I can't wait


----------



## twincam

Glad to have another Outback owner in the ranks, have agreat summer!!


----------



## torotim

Oh yeah, I'm jubilant!!!! After a two month wait, the new 250RS w/ Russet interior arrived at Outlet Recreation in Fargo on Thursday, PDI done on Friday, picked up on Saturday!! It,s nicer than I remembered. Spent the entire day yesterday stocking it with all the stuff we've been accumulating for the past two months for the new on after deciding that none of the stuff from our old 26' Aljo such as rugs and interior accy's would contaminate the new 250RS. Then installed all the goodies on the outside!

Purchased accy's included a Barker VIP 3500 power toungue jack, E2 with 1000 lb bars, 2 Maxxair vent covers (only to find out it came with a Camco already installed on the bathroom vent), and a Peak wireless backup cam that I absolutely love.

Lynn Monson at Outlet Recreation was great to work with and I thank her for being patient with me when I got apprehensive about waiting too long for a 250 and almost bought something else. Thank goodness I didn't. After getting in there and really exploring it inside and out, I can't imagine owning anything else.

Can't wait for the first night in it!

2004 Avalanche
2011 250RS
E2/ 1000# bars


----------



## atlantadave

We Got it!!!

Made the trip up to Batavia, OH last week and picked up the new 250RS from Holman RV. We first did our PDI with Roy (great guy) which took about an hour and a half. Then we met with Jamie and Ron (finance manager) to finsh the purchasing paperwork. We never felt rushed or pressured. I even had a service tech review the break and hitch system with me - we even took a couple laps around the lot to make sure all was good. Two thumbs up from us for Holmans. Attached picture is Jamie, me and wife (left to right) at Holmans before making our way back down south. We went straight to a campground near our house in Canton, GA - still there this week breaking in the 250RS.

Dave


----------



## Camping Family From MI

Congratulation!! We purchased a 2010 250rs earlier this year. We love it.

Happy Camping

Kelly


----------



## rdvholtwood

Congrats and Welcome!!!

For all you 250RS owners, don't forget to add your TT to the Outbackers poll! Click here.


----------

